# Snowboarding workout routines!?



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes;

Workouts for Skiers and Snowboarders

Snowboard Workout presented by Pro Ride Whistler


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool links, thanks!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Let me know how you like'em... i'm doing weights but haven't really switched to core exercises yet


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

skateboarding and wakeskating. works the right muscles, improves balance, helps switch riding and, unlike the gym, it is loads of fun.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

209Cali said:


> Anyone know a good link or know a good lifting / workout routine that will get you inshape for snowboarding?
> 
> I've been pretty active and have been working out and stuff but would like to focus on ym snowboarding muscles.
> 
> thanks


Go to your local gym and really try to schedule a session or two with a trainer. Really talk to the trainer about what kind of Strength/Endurance training, Cardio Training, Balance Training, and Flexibility Training that you should look at. Really try to remember the exercises your trainer tells you to do. Hell, just write them down if you can. A lot of the strength training your trainer will talk to you about will be concentrated with the lower body and core. 

But definitely Do *Squats*, these will allow you to overshoot a jump and make anywhere feel like a sweet spot. Also do *hanging leg raisers*, these will make your form and riding profile great. If you do hanging leg raisers and torque your legs to the left and right then your poster will be even better. 

Key muscle groups to strength train/condition...
-Almost all leg muscles
-Ass
-lower back
-Abs, Obliques

You should also Run 15+ minutes with a heart rate of 150bpm+. It will increase your stamina through the day, you wont feel so tired after a day of shredding.


also work out your upper body too. Such as your arms, chest, shoulders, and upper back because if you get enough steak on those bones then there will be more padding from breaking those bones. And you'll just feel like you can fuck some judgmental gaper up. 

If you wanna get really into it, then...
-Eat a lot of protein, and a lot of calories (if you're skinny). If you have a high metabolism then it will just all turn into muscle. But Do eat a lot of vegetables.
-Buy a Giant Jug of vanilla protein malt powder that you can throw into some awesome chocolate/strawberry/banana/blackberry/*whatever* milkshakes.

Really try to talk to your trainer about balance and flexibility exercises, these will really help you increase overall comfort in your riding. And maybe take a Yoga class to really get into it.

Once you develop a good schedule for this stuff then you'll have a lot of enjoyment with it. The whole work out thing can be a lot of fun. Invite a few friends to go with you so that you can push each other a bit and yeah.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

one word: plyometrics


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

fattrav said:


> one word: plyometrics


Yea that'll help a lot of your ftm.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Great points thanks. Now I just need to stop climbing in the gym and train.
How much protein per workout you take? 2 scoops?




xxfinnellxx said:


> Go to your local gym and really try to schedule a session or two with a trainer. Really talk to the trainer about what kind of Strength/Endurance training, Cardio Training, Balance Training, and Flexibility Training that you should look at. Really try to remember the exercises your trainer tells you to do. Hell, just write them down if you can. A lot of the strength training your trainer will talk to you about will be concentrated with the lower body and core.
> 
> But definitely Do *Squats*, these will allow you to overshoot a jump and make anywhere feel like a sweet spot. Also do *hanging leg raisers*, these will make your form and riding profile great. If you do hanging leg raisers and torque your legs to the left and right then your poster will be even better.
> 
> ...


----------



## TB020 (Feb 8, 2010)

fattrav said:


> one word: plyometrics


winner :thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Today I had 20 Yards of gravel dropped in the front and back of my house, (that's two dump-truck loads). Now I get to disperse it all with nothing but a shovel and a wheelbarrow. Fuck the gym, working on my house is a full-time workout.


----------

